# Galaxy Nexus Spare Battery External Charging System



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I know a lot of you guys were looking for something like this. Found it!

http://www.samsung.c.../ETC-CPK008GSTA

**edit**
This one's cheaper: http://shop.htcpedia...ry-charger.html


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

its been out at verizon but thanks for added link since thats cheaper


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> its been out at verizon but thanks for added link since thats cheaper


This.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

A lot of us are looking for the Charger itself, not another battery


----------



## dbh369 (Dec 25, 2011)

Does this work with the 2100mAhr battery?


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

dbh369 said:


> Does this work with the 2100mAhr battery?


Yes it does, the only thing is that the door doesn't shut all the way


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I rolled the dice and ordered a universal battery charger. It is supposed to work with any battery that has the contacts on the outside of the case.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003698WXE/

I'll have it Thursday and will let everyone know if it works as described. It is a bit of a gamble but I really didn't want to spend $30 for a charger and a battery I wasn't going to use.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

use coupon code samsung#1 for 15% off


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get just the charger at htcpedia. It says it only works on the s but ppl have said it works on the gn http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/471597-samsung-galaxy-nexus-battery-stand.html


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

alershka said:


> I rolled the dice and ordered a universal battery charger. It is supposed to work with any battery that has the contacts on the outside of the case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003698WXE/
> 
> I'll have it Thursday and will let everyone know if it works as described. It is a bit of a gamble but I really didn't want to spend $30 for a charger and a battery I wasn't going to use.


Let us know.. I bought the hyperion and it don't fit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> You can get just the charger at htcpedia. It says it only works on the s but ppl have said it works on the gn http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/471597-samsung-galaxy-nexus-battery-stand.html


Have you ordered that charger? Curious to know if it works because it is way cheaper than buying the battery with the dock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

No I didnt just trying to help. I got the standard charger that vzw was selling bought two 2100mah batteries and sold my 2 standard batteries for 40 bucks shipped


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

alershka said:


> I rolled the dice and ordered a universal battery charger. It is supposed to work with any battery that has the contacts on the outside of the case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...uct/B003698WXE/
> 
> I'll have it Thursday and will let everyone know if it works as described. It is a bit of a gamble but I really didn't want to spend $30 for a charger and a battery I wasn't going to use.


It arrived today. It is a bit of a PITA to adjust the pins so they line up with the positive and negative terminals but it does work. I charged up my spare extended and am now charging up my original extended.

The USB port can charge a device while it is plugged into the wall or the USB can supply the power. It came with a USB car adapter too so it can be used on the road. I have not hooked it up to my pc yet to see if the ports will supply enough juice to charge both a battery and the phone but I will try that later today. It met my requirement of being able to charge my spare battery so anything else is gravy.

They have a youtube video which shows how it works.


----------

